# Indoor vs. 3D set up



## Random Child (Nov 18, 2009)

I am new in archery and have been getting my first bow set up for indoor target shooting. I know that pretty soon I'll be wanting to try outdoor and 3D shooting. I am wondering if I'll be needing different equipment for shooting 3D. Can you tell me how your 3D set up is different from your indoor as far as sights, stabalizers, arrows, etc.? 

Thanks in advance for your help! 

Krista


----------



## mark15857 (Mar 11, 2009)

Larger Diameter arrows is all I use for indoors. Depending on the 3D class you wish to shoot thats the diff in equipment for that as far as a sight.


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

There really is no difference as spot shooting and 3d are both "target" archery. One of the possible differences would be arrow diameter and weights. A larger/ heavier shaft for spots and a lighter/slighly smaller shaft for 3d. The rest of your chosen equipment is really preferential but as far as sights, stabilizers and rests are concerned they are the same for either discipline. I use the same bow, sight, rest and stabilizers for 3d and spots. The only thing I change are the arrows that I use.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

You should check out your local archery shop there may be someone there that has done both. :noidea:

The local pro here says that when you go outside you should remove the nock and let the air pressure equalize to outdoors before shooting. :confused3::tongue:


----------



## Random Child (Nov 18, 2009)

*hmmmm*

USNarcher - thanks for the tip. I'll see if anyone at the pro shop knows _anything_. :tongue:


----------



## heelsfan413 (Feb 2, 2009)

I shoot the same set up no matter what the event is. Now some may have the money, time, resources, etc to get multiple bows, arrows, what ever but I shoot the same thing for 3D, indoor, and hunting. That way each time I take up my bow I know what I have to work with and if I suck that day I know it is me not my equipment. I am a hunter at heart and that is what my bow is used for. I have no trouble placing or shooting right with the other guys with their elaborate set ups. Just practice and have fun.. Good luck!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

heelsfan413 said:


> I shoot the same set up no matter what the event is. Now some may have the money, time, resources, etc to get multiple bows, arrows, what ever but I shoot the same thing for 3D, indoor, and hunting. That way each time I take up my bow I know what I have to work with and if I suck that day I know it is me not my equipment. I am a hunter at heart and that is what my bow is used for. I have no trouble placing or shooting right with the other guys with their elaborate set ups. Just practice and have fun.. Good luck!


That's fine and there is nothing wrong with that..............But

If you want to get good at target archery, whatever form you choose spots or 3-D you owe it to yourself to use the best suited equipment for you and that particular venue. Using a big fat arrow for indoor and squeaking out every point that you can even if you are off a fraction is good but to take that same arrow out and shoot FITA in a cross wind won't work. You will put yourself at a disadvantage.

When you get more into archery you are able to make switches between the different aspects with no problem. And the various archery programs make that even simpler. For me I will switch arrows, rest launcher and lens in my scope, adjust the rest height and am going from 20 yards indoors to shooting 100 yards outdoors in a matter of a half hour.

Archery can get very expensive especially if you chase points. Better Archery Through Aggressive Spending. But you do have to find what works best for YOU. The only way to do this is by trial and error. What works for one does not work for everyone. Another thing is that when you try something new you may like it and do very good with it but in a short time you start doing worse, then you will scrap that and try something else. This can work or like I said it can cause you to chase it. At one point last year I had 13 releases. And I always seemed to go back to the one that I had 8 years ago. No matter what.....at one point you need to learn to get proficient with what you have. Become one with your equipment.


----------

